# The cartoon bulging pipe trope.



## Pipebulge (Mar 29, 2022)

Hello, I hope everyone here is having a good day. I am a rather big fan of the cartoon pipe bulge trope. It's something I haven't really seen to much of on FA. it's a somewhat common trope in media too, however I struggle to find examples of it. Is anyone else out there a fan of the trope or maybe has clips to share?


----------



## Pipebulge (Apr 4, 2022)

I should probably provide an example. This one is very good: https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/818976616062517279/883815947603963945/Patrol03pipe.gif


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

You mean as a comedic gag in general?


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

8 months for this?

I don't think he's looking for it to laugh at.  Call it a hunch.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> 8 months for this?
> 
> I don't think he's looking for it to laugh at.  Call it a hunch.


I know, I didn't notice the date until after since it was on the front page notices. A spam account, now deleted (You're welcome), revived this.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> I don't think he's looking for it to laugh at.  Call it a hunch.


Indeed, it's probably a furry thing. X3


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Indeed, it's probably a furry thing. X3


Going from his first post, it actually doesn't seem to be a particularly furry thing.

Huh, a fetish that the furry fandom hasn't run with yet.  That's gotta be a first.


----------

